# Explosión de baterías de litio



## mati_23 (Dic 1, 2007)

Muy importante lee esto por tu seguridad

hola soy mati y queria decirle a ustedes cuales son las advertencias de una batería de litio

advertencias:

1: nunca dejarla con los polos invertidos pueden explotar violentamente para ke me crean
vayan a: YouTube - Laptop Explotando
2: no cargar la batería cuando esta defectuosa puede provocar explosión


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

wooooooow
te prometo que no lo voy a hacer.
Muy buen video.

Igualmente creo que va en el thread de "videos de youtube" junto con los experimentos de las cebollas, limones, y cosas extrañas.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2007)

mas directo:

YouTube - Laptop Explotando


----------



## ciri (Dic 1, 2007)

Creo que eso había sido por una falla de una serie de notebook, no recuerdo bien, me lo habían comentado..


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

Me colgué mirando explosiones de baterias de este tipo..
y me hizo acordar a una experiencia personal...

Alguno reventó una batería de 12v 70 Amperes? 

Bueno, yo sí.
Mi viejo tenía un Renault 18, al cual una tarde le cambié el cable general de tensión, que sale del borne positivo (+) hacia un tambor rojo que es el encendido..
Cambié el cable porque no me gustaba el estado del anterior, y al poner el cable nuevo, que tenia unos centímetros más que el anterior, no me di cuenta que este quedó tocando el múltiple de escape del motor.

Lo arranqué en el garage y todo perfecto.
Agarré el celular y llame a mi primo para decirle que ya estaba saliendo para allá (porque ibamos a ir a no me acuerdo donde)..
Arranqué el auto, estaba subiendo la rampa del garage, y apenas llego al nivel plano que daba a la calle, se me para el motor.. Intento arrancarlo y no pasaba nada.. MUERTO, sin batería.
Abro la puerta, para ir al capot, y hace... 

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡BOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!

yo me quedé así: O_O (WHAT THE F*CK?!)

El múltiple de escape calentó al subir la rampa, y este derritió el aislante del cable, quedando soldado el múltiple con el cobre del cable.

Volo la tapa de la bateria y me baño el motor en ácido.

Desde ese día, sentía el olor a batería reventada siempre que entraba a ese garage, y los siguientes 5 días despues de que me pasara esto, lo sentía todo el tiempo.

Fue muy feo, y la explosión es muy peligrosa.
Si hubiera explotado 30 segundos despues, probablemente no pudiera estar escribiendo esto. Porque la vista, SEGURO que no se salvaba.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 2, 2007)

ufff no me dolio la explosion, sino la destruccion experimental de la notebook


----------



## MasCalambres (Dic 2, 2007)

Estoy contigo Anthony123


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

Si a mi también, me hubiera causado pena..

Pero después de trabajar con equipos caros, tanto como puede llegar a valer esa PC, o incluso mas caros..

y ver el estado en que estaban y como se los trataba.. perdés la sensibilidad..

lo digo por experiencia...


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Noooo!
La notebook!
Se me caen las lagrimas!
Pense que iba a despegar y salir volando, parecia un cohete!
Muy buen video


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 2, 2007)

Increible. Se me caen las lagrimas por la Notebook.

No me gustaría que me pase esto teniendolo en mis piernas.


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2007)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> No me gustaría que me pase esto teniendolo en mis piernas.



Eso suena doloroso  . 

 :mrgreen: 

Saludos


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 3, 2007)

hola 

eso me da risa y tristeza a las ves x ke

me da risa el ruido ke hace y como sale humo jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajaja 
me da pena la notebook como la destrye esa estupida bateria 

(odio las baterias de Lipo y las de Lithium-Ions por eso) 

warning advertencia: la palabra Lithium-Ions se cambio para no ofender a nuestro amigo admin

am sorry admin por haber puesto Lithium-Ions pero solo me referia a las baterias de iones de litio no a ti mil disculpas por favor


----------



## diegoss (Dic 3, 2007)

pero son las unicas q entregas semejante amperaje y una carga rapida , a mi una de esas baterias me revento (   no literalmente    )  un avion a rc mio en pleno vuelo . son peligrosassssss


----------



## ciri (Dic 3, 2007)

mati_23 dijo:
			
		

> me da pena la notebook como la destrye esa estupida bateria
> (odio las baterias de Lipo y las de Li-Ion por eso)



Cuidado, que el admin se apoda, Li-ion.. y tal vez salta en su defensa...


----------



## ssarabia (Dic 9, 2007)

pues si es bastante fuerte la reaccion de la bateria, que mal que se hayan funfifo esa lap solo para demostrar pero bueno ahora creo que los q lo ven tienen un poco mas de cuidado...., y respecto al de la experiencia con el del renault 18 pues que fuerte y yo q si le meto mano seguido a los autos tendre mas cuidado en este sentido..


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 10, 2007)

ssarabia dijo:
			
		

> pues si es bastante fuerte la reaccion de la bateria, que mal que se hayan funfifo esa lap solo para demostrar pero bueno ahora creo que los q lo ven tienen un poco mas de cuidado...., y respecto al de la experiencia con el del renault 18 pues que fuerte y yo q si le meto mano seguido a los autos tendre mas cuidado en este sentido..



es verdad ke la reaccion es bastante peligrosa pero no se asusten esa laptop solo era una demostrativa por ke en una tienda extranjera de ningun tipo se habia encontrado esa laptop

por lo cual es una laptop de mentira y segun el video solo tiene partes ke generan mas y mas fuego el disco duro oviamente ke no


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 10, 2007)

Pues la verdad que ese video debe ser del 2003 o 2004, porque la situacion economica de EE.UU va como una funcion exponencial estrictamente decreciente: PA BAJO!
Seguramente los creadores del video deben estar llorando y lamentando hacer tan barbaro experimento, para que otros, sin gastar nada, se den cuenta del peligro (Que ironía)


----------



## cryingwolf (Sep 24, 2009)

y yo que cargaba las celdas de litio de una notebook vieja directamente con la fuente. menos mal que no explotaron


----------



## Brunlab (Sep 23, 2014)

Hola.
Alguien me puede aclarar sobre la capacidad de esta batería:







Dice que es de 7,4v / 9000mAh

Pero también dice que esta construida por dos baterías conectadas en serie de 4500mAh

Tenia entendido que en serie la capacidad es la misma y que se sumaban los voltajes

Entonces ¿ de que capacidad es ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2014)

Brunlab dijo:


> Hola.
> Dice que es de 7,4v / 9000mAh
> Pero también dice que esta construida por dos baterías conectadas en serie de 4500mAh
> *Tenia entendido que en serie la capacidad es la misma y que se sumaban los voltajes*


----------



## Brunlab (Sep 24, 2014)

Entonces diremos que es publicidad engañosa.

Muy bueno el vídeo.........jajajajaja


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 26, 2014)

contare mi experiencia

estaba por sacar el booster de frenos de mi coche con una llave estriada cuando mi reloj metalico choco con el polo positivo de la bateria y sono PLACK!

mi muñeca se quemo se me marco el reloj en el brazo sufri quemaduras leves y un punto quedo en la correa de mi reloj 

jaja toda la corriente paso por mi mano y llego a la llave.

es importante desconectar la bateria antes de hacer reparaciones serca de la bateria del coche
jaja me lleve semejante quemada


----------

